# Just bought a Delphi Roady 2 today.



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

I am very impressed with XM.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

You'll love it. My wife bought mine for my borthday and it's fabulous! Pick up the Home Kit too and you can bring that baby indoors to enjoy good music there too.


----------

